# '07 Tundra



## RedTun

I am new to this site and plowing with a truck (have been using small tractor and ATV). I appreciate the amount of info "volunteers" have put up on this site and I am hoping someone here may be able to answer a question.......

I recently purchased an '07 Double Cab 5.7L Tundra SR5 with the 6.5 ft bed. I had a Blizzard 720LT installed. Blizzard recommends only 10# of ballast.

After using the plow a couple of times and driving with the plow on, the undercarriage has begun to bottom out on any irregularity in the pavement on our back roads. I can not drive over railroad tracks, potholes, etc. without a jarring bang or painful sound on the scraping. I threw in 800#s of salt in the bed on the tailgate end and this helped but did not eliminate the problem.

Given the design of the undercarriage, is Blizzard 720 LT really not meant for the Tundra even though Blizzard dictates the blade and undercarriage models?

Thanks for any feedback. I am also posting a similar question on the Blizzard thread.

Scott
"RedTun"


----------



## topdj

I wonder what other people are putting on that truck so it wont drag like that?


----------



## wild bill

*tundra plow*

just put a set of timbren load boosters on one last year that we put a 7 '6" boss vee plow and they held it fine.


----------



## NLS1

Is this truck equipped with torsion bars in front or coil springs?
If torsion bars, then turn them up a few turns and maybe consider timbrens like was mentioned. Maybe a leveling kit and timbrens if no torsion bars. Sorry to hear about the problem, that would be discouraging. There is always a solution as long as you are willing to take the time and spend the money.


----------



## matts27

Tundra is basically a stretched Tacoma. Came across a similar issue with my truck. I pt on the timberns to keep the front end from bottoming out but the front springs just aren't strong enough.

I went to "Toytech.com" and ordered up a new set of front springs that are taller and can handle 200 more pounds. Closer to level on the truck and alleviate the front end sag. 

The timberns cost the same as the new springs by the way... wish I went that way first, meaning swapping out the springs but figured the truck could handle an extra 250#'s but turns out I was wrong. :crying:

Hope this helps ya out a little!


----------



## sirgeoff

*760LT for Tundra*

Looking at the date for this post I realize this feedback is late, but it is important enough to get this right for the new comers. Firstly, I have had F250's, a GMC 2500HD and a Dodge 2500 RAM all of which have had 8'fisher plows. Let's not kid ourselves; these trucks are more rugged than the Tundra. However, before I go on about how great the Tundra is, let me refrain and stay focused to the issue of this post. Presently (I'm in my 40's and comfort and cabin space was the original sell for me) I have a 2007 Tundra with a 760 LT plow. Currently has 48,00 miles with not one problem. I have dealt with the undercarriage bottoming out problem which took me months to figure out. The undercarriage bottoming out on the pavement or what ever lies below the undercarriage has absolutely nothing to do with the Tundras ability to carry the 760LTplow system. Remember the 760 LT is light duty, weighs just a few hundred pounds altogether, but provides plenty of plowing punch. My diagnosis of the problem is that the the draw arm needs to be adjusted from time to time (typically every year). Simply tighten the nut at the end of the draw latch arm. By doing so the arm will not come unlatched to the push bar while conducting plowing , etc.. I know this by experience and shared discussion with another Blizzard owener, and not by speculation as I have read above. Great Truck and plow package!!


----------



## snow patrol

sirgeoff;1231331 said:


> Looking at the date for this post I realize this feedback is late, but it is important enough to get this right for the new comers. Firstly, I have had F250's, a GMC 2500HD and a Dodge 2500 RAM all of which have had 8'fisher plows. Let's not kid ourselves; these trucks are more rugged than the Tundra. However, before I go on about how great the Tundra is, let me refrain and stay focused to the issue of this post. Presently (I'm in my 40's and comfort and cabin space was the original sell for me) I have a 2007 Tundra with a 760 LT plow. Currently has 48,00 miles with not one problem. I have dealt with the undercarriage bottoming out problem which took me months to figure out. The undercarriage bottoming out on the pavement or what ever lies below the undercarriage has absolutely nothing to do with the Tundras ability to carry the 760LTplow system. Remember the 760 LT is light duty, weighs just a few hundred pounds altogether, but provides plenty of plowing punch. My diagnosis of the problem is that the the draw arm needs to be adjusted from time to time (typically every year). Simply tighten the nut at the end of the draw latch arm. By doing so the arm will not come unlatched to the push bar while conducting plowing , etc.. I know this by experience and shared discussion with another Blizzard owener, and not by speculation as I have read above. Great Truck and plow package!!


Great point and advice. I have an 08' and experienced similar problems. Granted I have an 8' Western which is heavier than the blizzard in question. I tried the timbrens and they did nothing to help in particular because the issue was not "sagging" of the front end (it only drops about 3/4 of an inch if I recall correctly). It was more so because 1) the truck side receivers (frame) on the Western is relatively bulky, and 2) because the front end of the Tundra sits relatively low right from the factory. I installed a leveling kit and have not had a problem since.


----------

